# Looking for a Headlight for night or early morning riding



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

I checked the search function but it didn't bring anything up newer than 2010 so I figured this should be a legit question. I need a light that I can use for a few hours before the sun comes up. Often ride at 20mph with descents at 30 plus mph. I would like something rechargeable bun not generator. What is the best light for say under $150... Anyone have one they recommend? I remember reading years ago about Magicshine but it seems they must have went belly up or something. can't find them..


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

You can get the NiteRider Lumina 650 Wireless / USB Rechargable Headlight for less than $150 on Amazon Amazon.com: NiteRider Lumina 650 Wireless / USB Rechargable Headlight: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

lacofdfireman said:


> I remember reading years ago about Magicshine but it seems they must have went belly up or something. can't find them..


I have a MagicShine before the battery recall. I love it. Check eBay and put "cree" in their search function and you'll find a bunch of similar MagicShine-type lights.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

I have been using this for a few weeks now, two hour rides and lights road up really good. Very compact, small battery pack and cheap. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0054N6ENA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

felix5150 said:


> You can get the NiteRider Lumina 650 Wireless / USB Rechargable Headlight for less than $150 on Amazon Amazon.com: NiteRider Lumina 650 Wireless / USB Rechargable Headlight: Sports & Outdoors


This is what I just bought about a month ago (my old headlight sucked, and it died). It's actually bright enough to be able to light up the road really well. I'm getting ready to ride now, about 90 minutes before the sun comes up and our won't be any problem with that light. I mount it on my helmet and love it. Took me a whole to find the best helmet position, but now that I have I don't even feel it up there. 

Most headlights are really just for you to be seen, and not necessarily to light the road up for you. This does both. It's a great light and I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd go for a magicshine mj-808e or gemini titan (both are ~$75). The MJ808 can be found cheaper, but depends on if you want one with a warranty you can use.
I just ordered a titan with the cree p-7 at Action LED Lights - Brilliant lighting for all your biking & outdoor sporting activities.
The p-7 is on sale & action-led has good customer service. Basically, the Titan comes with a better battery than the magicshine, it isn't quite as bright as the MJ-808e, but at 700 vs 800 lumens is plenty bright & I'll take the longer run time of the titan. I also ordered the wide-angle lens, which changes it from a 10 degree spot to 30.

There's been some good threads on these lights over at the mtbr.com forums.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

lacofdfireman said:


> I checked the search function but it didn't bring anything up newer than 2010 so I figured this should be a legit question. I need a light that I can use for a few hours before the sun comes up. Often ride at 20mph with descents at 30 plus mph. I would like something rechargeable bun not generator. What is the best light for say under $150... Anyone have one they recommend? I remember reading years ago about Magicshine but it seems they must have went belly up or something. can't find them..


The best-known retailer of MagicShine, GeoManGear, went out of business because of the costs of their highly responsible but over-cautious battery recall program, and that was a shame. But there are other outlets still carrying them. Do a Google Shopping search.

I've used mine for 3 seasons of winter commuting. Still works great.

BTW, if you work on your search techniques you can find lots of more recent threads on lightiing. comes up all the time.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

felix5150 said:


> You can get the NiteRider Lumina 650 Wireless / USB Rechargable Headlight for less than $150 on Amazon Amazon.com: NiteRider Lumina 650 Wireless / USB Rechargable Headlight: Sports & Outdoors


I have a Lumina 350 that is plenty bright for me on urban streets. I use it on the medium setting.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't like MagicShine for two reasons, mainly they screwed me back when Geoman was alive/dead, I sent mine in under warranty and never heard another thing from them. The second reason is because the way over rate their lumens. I have a friend who has a 1200 lumen version and my 480 lumen Cygolite Mitycross had a stronger beam! 

Personally if you want a bright light from a known reputable company with fantastic customer service, and you want to spend under $150 then look no further (ok just kidding, you can look further) at a Cygolite ExpiliOn 600. The ExpiliOn 600 puts out a true 600 lumens which makes it brighter then my Cygolite Mitycross 480 and thus is far brighter then the MagicShine, and the ExpiliOn 600 has a self contained battery instead of wondering where to put the separate battery pack, and the thing cost just $91; see:Amazon.com: CygoLite Expilion 600 USB Rechargeable Headlight: Sports & Outdoors This light will burn on high for 2 and half hours, personally I think the high power is only necessary once in awhile, but on low it will burn for 9 hours, plus it has a flash mode which is great for dark days and you can run that for 22 hours. The battery is also replaceable, or if you want to have a spare battery ready to go you can buy a back up battery.

With the money you save on this light you could either buy a really nice tail light, or add a second rear light (Soma Road Flares are fantastic for bar end lights), or add a helmet light.


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

I bought a LuminTrek TB1600 about three months ago and highly recommend it as a great alternative to MagicShine. The kit comes with some nice extras and the battery life itself continues to exceed my expectations. It is also fairly light weight. I'm able to mount the pack right below my stem even with a computer mounted on top of the stem.

Lumintrek TrailBlazer 1600 Bicycle Light Set LuminTrek Bike Lights – Cycling Lights – TrailBlazer 1600 (TB-1600) [Lumintrek TB-1600] - $169.95

I bought mine from Light Junction which seems to have the best price, especially if you are a member of CPF and use forum member coupon codes when available.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Aikea Guinea said:


> I bought a LuminTrek TB1600 about three months ago and highly recommend it as a great alternative to MagicShine. The kit comes with some nice extras and the battery life itself continues to exceed my expectations. It is also fairly light weight. I'm able to mount the pack right below my stem even with a computer mounted on top of the stem.
> 
> Lumintrek TrailBlazer 1600 Bicycle Light Set LuminTrek Bike Lights – Cycling Lights – TrailBlazer 1600 (TB-1600) [Lumintrek TB-1600] - $169.95
> 
> I bought mine from Light Junction which seems to have the best price, especially if you are a member of CPF and use forum member coupon codes when available.


I'm pondering something. 1 year parts and labor and an additional 4 years on labor USA warranty and serviced in America. Interesting, problem is what if the unit can't be repaired? Can I safely assume that products such as these cannot be repaired? Thus you would have to pay for the cost of an entirely new head light after the 1st year. Or am I reading too much into their warranty? Or did they make a light that is completely repairable?

See: LuminTrek Bike Lights - Product Warranty


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

I have not yet encountered an LED / torch that is irreparable. Spend some time over at CPF where 'modding' could be considered_ de rigueur_ and you'll see what I mean. That being said, warranty really didn't cross my mind when choosing to puchase the unit. I'll admit it's nice to have the additional 4 years repair warranty now that you point it out.

Consider what is inside the unit - 4 widely-available LEDs, a small circuit board and wires. The battery pack is 4 widely-available, protected lithium cells sealed in a waterproof bladder. I suppose it is a legitimate concern that _any manufacturer_ keep repair parts on hand for the foreseeable duration of product sales life + warranty period. But I suspect that concern would mostly apply to the circuit board as everything else could easily be substituted with current technology. Even circuit boards, if designed properly for backwards compatibility (i.e. future warranty repairs) would allow older firmware to run on current boards.

Parts availability would be a good question for you to ask any manufacturer if you consider their products and want to lay to rest that concern. Comparing warranties, isn't the Magic Shine warranty just 90 days? I would think they are LuminTrek's biggest competitor. I also checked Cygolite, which you mentioned above - it is a 1-year limited w/ lamps and batteries only 30-90 days. Even if LuminTrek were 1-year only (6 mos. battery), that is a pretty solid warranty, no?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Here're the best couple of reviews on the web that I've found.

2011 Bike Lights Shootout | Mountain Bike Review (links to the 2011 and 2012 shootouts)
Bicycle Light Comparison Guide - ModernBIKE.com
The big road.cc lights test: the data | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more

That said, I just got the new Cygolite Expilion 700 a couple of days ago from Amazon for $119 and free shipping. I took it out for a test ride and compared it to some of my old lights. I used to be happy with my Light&Motion HID light ($350 8 years ago) but the new light is significantly brighter and has a wider beam. And the Expilion is 2/3 the size and less than 1/4 the weight of the old NiMH HID battery. Run time isn't quite as long but if I need more, I'll carry a charged spare battery.

If you look at the images in the second link above and compare the illumination between the NiteRider 650 and Expilion 700, you'll see that the Expilion better illuminates the sign in the distance along the right side of the sidewalk and also the small building off to the left, though this may simply be a difference between aiming and exposure. Also, the Expilion has a removable battery so you can carry a spare, whereas the NiteRider does not, AFAIK.

For my purposes I much prefer a one-piece light rather than lights with a separately mounted battery. The amount of light and the run-time of these new one-piece lights is amazing. (Cygolite, Lezyne, Serfas, NiteRider, etc..)


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Long time bike commuter and nite CXer and MTBer
2 magic shine 900s - 1 mounted to the rack, 1 on my head. Also have a Cygolite 400 dual beam I use on commute, handlebar mounted in blink mode
all 3 cost me less than $300


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Aikea Guinea said:


> Parts availability would be a good question for you to ask any manufacturer if you consider their products and want to lay to rest that concern. Comparing warranties, isn't the Magic Shine warranty just 90 days? I would think they are LuminTrek's biggest competitor. I also checked Cygolite, which you mentioned above - it is a 1-year limited w/ lamps and batteries only 30-90 days. Even if LuminTrek were 1-year only (6 mos. battery), that is a pretty solid warranty, no?


Magicshine's warranty is just 90 days and that's if they decide to warranty it! I had a MJ that stopped working close to 60 days into the warranty period. I sent it back in and from there I never heard a peep or saw the light again and this was now been over a year ago. I sent numerous e-mail and not one response, they don't have a phone number so I couldn't call them. I did hear that Geoman supposedly died during the time I sent the light back in, but that's no excuse. I chalked it up to being stupid on my part for thinking I could get a decent product and customer service on such a cheap light.

Then I found out this spring that my Cygolite Mitycross 480 was actually brighter then a friend of mine who bought a 1200 lumen MJ model!! I thought when I got the Mitycross that it seemed brighter then my MJ but I couldn't compare it because Geoman had it.


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

froze said:


> Magicshine's warranty is just 90 days and that's if they decide to warranty it! I had a MJ that stopped working close to 60 days into the warranty period. I sent it back in and from there I never heard a peep or saw the light again and this was now been over a year ago. I sent numerous e-mail and not one response, they don't have a phone number so I couldn't call them. I did hear that Geoman supposedly died during the time I sent the light back in, but that's no excuse. I chalked it up to being stupid on my part for thinking I could get a decent product and customer service on such a cheap light.
> 
> Then I found out this spring that my Cygolite Mitycross 480 was actually brighter then a friend of mine who bought a 1200 lumen MJ model!! I thought when I got the Mitycross that it seemed brighter then my MJ but I couldn't compare it because Geoman had it.


Thank you for the Cygolite recommendation. I'm checking them out for additional lights. One thing is certain, having multiple lights is a great idea. With the amount of night cycling I have done lately, I feel you can not have enough choices.

Right now I'm carrying a Zebralight SC51w as a backup light along with a Two Fish mount. This is a nice backup because it fits easily in a saddle bag and has a slow flashing mode like you get on a typical bike light. Most flashlights have the dizzy, 'backyard tactical man' strobe which isn't really practical for anything. The tailcap threads are also anodized which means you can unscrew 1/4 turn to keep from turning the light on accidentally in a pocket or bag. It also runs on one AA battery with max 172lm for the warm model, higher for the cool white. I like the warm better because it seems to improve night vision better due to color rendering and imrproves contrast of road imperfections. All good stuff for a backup light.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Aikea Guinea said:


> Thank you for the Cygolite recommendation. I'm checking them out for additional lights. One thing is certain, having multiple lights is a great idea. With the amount of night cycling I have done lately, I feel you can not have enough choices.


If you read one of my previous posts I believe and have multiple lighting system. On the front I use the Phillips Saferide on the bars, Cygolite Mitycross on the helmet, and a 18 to 20 year old Vistalite Xenon amber flasher which I may replace with something brighter because that thing is almost useless. Then on the rear I use the Mars 4 on the seat tube, Cateye LD600 on the helmet, and a pair of Soma Road Flares on the bar ends. I'm a big advocate of multiple lighting, but I'm not a big advocate of having lights with lumens in excess of 700, in fact I think 500 is an overkill, I ride with my lights most of the time on the middle setting which brings down the lumens to about 200 on the Phillips and about 250 on the MityCross and I can see more then just fine. But the Phillips is an odd duck in lighting because they use a internal reflector that aims the light low and flat like a motorcycle or car headlight which makes their 400 something lumens appear as over 1000 because their not wasting lighting by lighting up tree tops. 

See this comparison: 2012 Bike Lights Shootout – Backyard Beam Pattern Photos | Mountain Bike Review

This one has more Cygolite models being compared: Bicycle Light Comparison Guide - ModernBIKE.com


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

looigi said:


> Here're the best couple of reviews on the web that I've found.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I just got the new Cygolite Expilion 700 a couple of days ago from


Looigi
Please let us know what you think about the 700 after a few rides.
I got the Serfas 500 Tl and I love it. (looks pretty similar to the Cygolite)
I am thinking about getting a 2nd light so I can use either one on the Bars or Helmet.
The CL 600 doesn't come with a helmet mount from some reason.. but the 500 and 700 does. go figure.


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

Since I tossed out the suggestion of the LuminTrek TB1600, a light I use regularly on my road bike, mtb and commuter, here is a link to a preview a forum regular over at CPF did a little while back:

Preview of New LuminTrek Bike Lights (Pictures))

Most of the time I find myself using the 300lm or 800lm output setting. But it is nice to have the 1600lm on tap for those really dark moonless nights or in rain. It doesn't overheat and lower the output at the highest setting like the Magicshine either.

It's good to have options. Maybe someone will find this stuff useful.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Aikea Guinea said:


> Since I tossed out the suggestion of the LuminTrek TB1600, a light I use regularly on my road bike, mtb and commuter, here is a link to a preview a forum regular over at CPF did a little while back:
> 
> Preview of New LuminTrek Bike Lights (Pictures))
> 
> ...


I know your trying to convey the brightness of those lights to us and appreciate the effort but the picture backdrop is way too close and really poor use for a demo, you should have done that out on a dark country road with maybe cones or some other use of measurement, or with a very long grassy area with some cones for measurement of distance. I could have shot my little 2AAA pen light and got a response back on that backdrop.


----------



## just2wheels (Sep 19, 2012)

I swear by the niterider 350. I assume the new 650 is also great, but I have yet to try it.


----------



## clayfree (Jun 20, 2012)

JaeP said:


> I have a MagicShine before the battery recall. I love it. Check eBay and put "cree" in their search function and you'll find a bunch of similar MagicShine-type lights.


I just ordered a cree light off of ebay. Looks just like the MagicShine but cost $35. It will be here later this week so I should be able to report back.


----------



## 0.2HP (Jul 13, 2011)

> ...with descents at 30 plus mph.


You might want to measure your stopping distance from 30 to 0 MPH. Put on the brakes as you pass a pavement joint, object at the side of the road, etc. Compare with how far you can see with your light.

(LEGAL DISCLAIMER: Do this safely. Don't filp your self over the handle bars and don't stop quick in front of a car.)


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

froze said:


> I know your trying to convey the brightness of those lights to us and appreciate the effort but the picture backdrop is way too close and really poor use for a demo, you should have done that out on a dark country road with maybe cones or some other use of measurement, or with a very long grassy area with some cones for measurement of distance. I could have shot my little 2AAA pen light and got a response back on that backdrop.


Not my demo. Regardless, the poster of the photos did an adequate job comparing various lights and models with a control backdrop which he uses for all his demos, including demos of 2aa and tactical lights. Search his previous posts on CPF. It actually does help to see the same point of reference for regular torches, IMO.


----------



## clayfree (Jun 20, 2012)

So I received my ebay light yesterday. Ordered 9.4 and arrived 9.19 form China. It's a Cree T6 led from Lifebike2011:

1800Lm CREE XM-L T6 LED Bicycle Light lamp HeadLight head | eBay

I had seen other reviews of these lights(not this one specifically) and they were all positive so for $35.99 I thought it would be worth the risk.

All of the ebay lights are rated at 1600-1800 lumens but many have reported that actual lumens are more like 900. 

They were in the mail when I got home and I was leaving for a ride in about 30 min so I plugged them in to charge as much as possible. I say them because I bought two, one for the wife and I. Both lights performed great for the 1-1/2 ride. The light has 3 settings, high, med & low(no blnking). We mostly used low and medium because high was just overkill. Let me just say these things are BRIGHT! I can't vouch for battery life since they only had a 30 min charge.

A couple of other notes. The head is really small and not much larger than a clip on light. I was able to strap the battery pack under my stem so the cable only had to travel about 2 inched(I have a 110mm stem).

So far I'm very happy with these and would definitely order them again.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

clayfree said:


> So I received my ebay light yesterday. Ordered 9.4 and arrived 9.19 form China. It's a Cree T6 led from Lifebike2011:
> 
> 1800Lm CREE XM-L T6 LED Bicycle Light lamp HeadLight head | eBay
> 
> ...


That's an interesting light. The reason people are so attracted to Magicshine is because their cheap, but their also cheaply made and have weak customer service at best...at least they did back in the Geoman days. So why spend $130 for cheap Chinese made light when you can get the same thing for $36? For $36 it's worth the risk, you're out very little money should things go wrong like it did for my Magicshine, and you won't be kicking yourself for buying it when things do go wrong.

I bet the lumen output is way overstated, but even if it puts out 600 actual lumens it's still a great bargain. I know MagicShine way over rates their lumens because their 1200 lumen light they use to have was just a tad dimmer then my Cygolight MityCross 480, so more then likely this light too is overated, but who cares at that price!


----------



## clayfree (Jun 20, 2012)

froze said:


> That's an interesting light. The reason people are so attracted to Magicshine is because their cheap, but their also cheaply made and have weak customer service at best...at least they did back in the Geoman days. So why spend $130 for cheap Chinese made light when you can get the same thing for $36? For $36 it's worth the risk, you're out very little money should things go wrong like it did for my Magicshine, and you won't be kicking yourself for buying it when things do go wrong.
> 
> I bet the lumen output is way overstated, but even if it puts out 600 actual lumens it's still a great bargain. I know MagicShine way over rates their lumens because their 1200 lumen light they use to have was just a tad dimmer then my Cygolight MityCross 480, so more then likely this light too is overated, but who cares at that price!


Yes, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

clayfree said:


> Yes, my thoughts exactly.


I forgot to mention something, my friends Magicshine that puts out the 1200 supposely lumens that we compared to my MityCross 480 died last night...the light died, not my friend! He had if for a year and 2 or 3 months, of course the 90 day warranty is no longer valid. He checked the battery and battery is showing current so it had to be either the led bulb or internal electronics. I'm going to be telling him about this $36 light and see what he thinks, he's a little pissed at MagicShine though.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

clayfree said:


> So I received my ebay light yesterday. Ordered 9.4 and arrived 9.19 form China. It's a Cree T6 led from Lifebike2011:
> 
> 1800Lm CREE XM-L T6 LED Bicycle Light lamp HeadLight head | eBay
> 
> ...


Thanks, since I read your post I went and emailed a few ebay members that had purchased this light a few months back and asked for a quick review. They all have only good things to say. A few of them have ordered a lot more for all there friends because everyone is impressed.

Im new to these high powered lights. So I have to attach the battery pack to my bike. Is this a problem? Does it all feel secure? Can I remove everything during the day or at least the battery pack? I've only used those cheap flashing lights and they where easy to put on and remove but didn't really do a good job. I only ride occasionally at night.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## clayfree (Jun 20, 2012)

sheepherder said:


> Thanks, since I read your post I went and emailed a few ebay members that had purchased this light a few months back and asked for a quick review. They all have only good things to say. A few of them have ordered a lot more for all there friends because everyone is impressed.
> 
> Im new to these high powered lights. So I have to attach the battery pack to my bike. Is this a problem? Does it all feel secure? Can I remove everything during the day or at least the battery pack? I've only used those cheap flashing lights and they where easy to put on and remove but didn't really do a good job. I only ride occasionally at night.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


The lights are easy to attach and remove. The entire systen can be mounted in about a minute or two.

The headlight uses a large O-ring so it can be attached to the handlebars in a few seconds. I've seen another review and the owner thought the O-ring might slip so he converted it to a fixed bracket. Mine seems sturdy and didn't slip during the ride. It comes with two sizes if rings. 

The battery is in a nylon case and attaches with a single velcro strap. I attached it to my top tube next to the headset. During the ride I noticed it trying to slide backward on the top tub. On my frame the top tube is thicker nears the headset so the motion of stopping and starting makes the battery want to slide backwards. I realized I could tuck the battery back under the stem and it fits perfectly. The best thing about this solution is that it's mounted about 2 inched from the light head. 

Since the light can be helmet mounted it has a longer cable so I have had to coil the cables up with a twist tie.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

clayfree said:


> The lights are easy to attach and remove. The entire systen can be mounted in about a minute or two.
> 
> The headlight uses a large O-ring so it can be attached to the handlebars in a few seconds. I've seen another review and the owner thought the O-ring might slip so he converted it to a fixed bracket. Mine seems sturdy and didn't slip during the ride. It comes with two sizes if rings.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Just one more question for anyone that has taken a look through his ebay store. Whats the difference with all the models. I think some come with extras but it seems like some of the lights come with different battery packs. I'm not sure if there is a big difference between models but its a little confusing.


----------



## clayfree (Jun 20, 2012)

sheepherder said:


> Thank you. Just one more question for anyone that has taken a look through his ebay store. Whats the difference with all the models. I think some come with extras but it seems like some of the lights come with different battery packs. I'm not sure if there is a big difference between models but its a little confusing.


The version I bought is advertised as a new model. In some reviews I read about earlier models the owners were buying replacement "orange peel" lenses for better light dispersion. I noticed this version that I bought had the textured lens so that's why I chose it over the others.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

clayfree said:


> The version I bought is advertised as a new model. In some reviews I read about earlier models the owners were buying replacement "orange peel" lenses for better light dispersion. I noticed this version that I bought had the textured lens so that's why I chose it over the others.


Thanks again. I'm going to order the same one. I'll give an update after I get it for everyone.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Having not seen the mounting bracket but a thought occurred to me which could be non-workable. I was wondering if the bracket would allow the light to be mounted somewhere as high as possible on the fork? If so, why couldn't someone mount 2 of those lights, one on each blade? The bats could be strapped onto the head tube? Or even on the fork blades either above or below the lights? If that worked then for just $73 or so you would have a bright dual beam system that would surely not only light up the road immensely but also be seen quite well by motorists.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

Action-LED has some mounts, though I'm not sure that they'd work on the fork. For recent posters, action-led also has the wide angle lens for the magicshine & gemini lights, it works great! (can be bought direct from them or on ebay). 
link to accessories--> Action-LED-Lights — PARTS/ACCESSORIES

I recently bought a Gemini titan P7 from them, though have only used it a couple of times & only twilight conditions so far. I wanted to get one w/ a warranty from company with good customer service. I like it so much, I'll probably get a cheapo MS 808E as a backup. I've also just started using a ~200 lumen ultrafire 50XB LED light as a helmet light, which was my handlebar light before.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I also bought the first generation MagicShine when it first came out from Geoman (back in 2009 I believe, back then paid over $100). After 3-4 months of sparse use, it died. Like most other MJ from Geoman that died, it was the battery pack (not the bulb). I sent mine in to Geoman, waited almost 1 year before I got my replacement! But I'm glad I got it though. Guess I lucked out being one of the first wave of peeps who sent their back for warranty.

I was using it on my mtb bike, and it sure was bright when it was working! But like most cree LED, these also run HOT, but I guess that's normal.

For roadie, I would only look to get a light unit that is self-contained (no external battery pack and cable). I have a small bike frame and it's always a challenge trying to find a good location for the big & heavy external battery pack! A self-contained unit is the only way to fly on a roadie IMO


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> I also bought the first generation MagicShine when it first came out from Geoman (back in 2009 I believe, back then paid over $100). After 3-4 months of sparse use, it died. Like most other MJ from Geoman that died, it was the battery pack (not the bulb). I sent mine in to Geoman, waited almost 1 year before I got my replacement! But I'm glad I got it though. Guess I lucked out being one of the first wave of peeps who sent their back for warranty.
> 
> I was using it on my mtb bike, and it sure was bright when it was working! But like most cree LED, these also run HOT, but I guess that's normal.
> 
> For roadie, I would only look to get a light unit that is self-contained (no external battery pack and cable). I have a small bike frame and it's always a challenge trying to find a good location for the big & heavy external battery pack! A self-contained unit is the only way to fly on a roadie IMO


Mine died as I mentioned earlier about 2 months into ownership. I checked the battery with a volt meter and it was fine, I'm not sure why it stopped functioning. Unlike you though I sent my back and never heard a thing, not even a single response from many e-mails I sent. 

My friends MS just died as I also mentioned earlier, his was a newer version of mine not one of the Geoman units, and we checked his battery and his is fine too. He sent an e-mail about repair and the MS people responded that they could not fix the unit that he would have to buy a new one. He's not buying another MS. He is now looking at the cheap $36 E-Bay light someone here mentioned, but he also wants a good light, he really likes my Phillips SafeRide and will get that for his main and buy the cheap E-bay light for the helmet.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

froze said:


> Mine died as I mentioned earlier about 2 months into ownership. I checked the battery with a volt meter and it was fine, I'm not sure why it stopped functioning. Unlike you though I sent my back and never heard a thing, not even a single response from many e-mails I sent.
> 
> My friends MS just died as I also mentioned earlier, his was a newer version of mine not one of the Geoman units, and we checked his battery and his is fine too. He sent an e-mail about repair and the MS people responded that they could not fix the unit that he would have to buy a new one. He's not buying another MS. He is now looking at the cheap $36 E-Bay light someone here mentioned, but he also wants a good light, he really likes my Phillips SafeRide and will get that for his main and buy the cheap E-bay light for the helmet.


I think the issue was the electronics. These batteries have built-in electronics that control the charge/discharge rate.. and the electronics weren't working. So you can charge the battery pack, put a voltmeter on it and get the expected voltage.. but the damn thing won't discharge like the doctor orders... and because of this.. the batteries eventually die (will not hold a charge for long, or worse, explode).

I wonder if these cheapo "Ebay MS" battery pack would work with the original MS head. Probably will work. I'm pretty sure anyone who knows simple battery electronic can build these sort of battery pack without much trouble. I did dissect the battery pack before I sent it back to Geoman, and it's a very simple thing.. 4 batteries controlled by a simple electronic board.

I sitll have the replacement MS unit, and it is still working... but to be fair, I did not use it much after I've received it because the external battery pack was so bulky to mount. I will use it every now and then if I'm going in a big group night ride in the mountains this coming winter though because the light it outputs was just awesome..ie, high intensity with a high coverage lightcone area. Many of the USB self-contained units while can have high intensity output but their lightcones are usually much smaller.

2 of these Ebay MS units mounted on a mtb bike would light up the trail like one of those 4x4 offroad truck! Pretty fun play on a chilly & clear night group ride in the mountains!


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

to mount a light on a fork, get a computer mount (google bicycle computer mount and you will see what I mean. these are meant to attach to areo bars, but I have used them on a fork in combination with a regular light mount. to keep them from slipping a used a piece of innertube wrapped around the fork under the mount. I think Peter White has a picture showing how he has mounted lights using this method


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> I think the issue was the electronics. These batteries have built-in electronics that control the charge/discharge rate.. and the electronics weren't working. So you can charge the battery pack, put a voltmeter on it and get the expected voltage.. but the damn thing won't discharge like the doctor orders... and because of this.. the batteries eventually die (will not hold a charge for long, or worse, explode).


I'm not much of a electronics guru, but I ran the test off the plug to find out if I was getting current there, so unless once it was inserted the internal electronics shut down tthe battery I had no way of telling that, all I know was that I was getting current at the plug so I assumed it was the light itself...but I could have been wrong. Regardless MS never honored the 90 day warranty. I know some people back then were having problems with overheating batteries while charging, but mine never got hot enough for me to become concerned when it was charging.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*On my steel Nag that I use for dark commuting...*

I run a NiteRider Lumina 500 which is blown away by my Magicshine MJ-872. Wish I had seen the $36 china light above, though. :mad2: Sounds economical.

The Magicshine 872 is listed at 1,600 lumens and it may be overrated but it blows the Lumina 500 AWAY. Cars stop to see what the he11 is driving by with such bright lights. Sometimes you can see the eyeballs of oncoming motorists melt and run down their cheeks, :cryin: Ralph Steadman like. It's kind off fun in an eight year old boy way. 

If I am going up a hill, I turn the MJ-872 off to conserve the battery, because it's not needed


I also have a Flea blinky on the front. I want redundancy at night. Also, there are two taillights with a total of seven bulbs. Christmas tree.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

*Dinotte XML-3*

I have tried many of the lights above (Majicshine, everything offered by Niterider, and many others). None of them compare to the lights by Dinotte. I have had my XL200 from Dinotte since 2008. I use it for my 4:30 am, 20 mile commute every morning and it still runs like the day I bought it. I still use the original rechargeable battery pack too.

Two days ago I upgraded to their new XML-3 headlight. This light is ridiculous. It is rated at 1200 Lumens but the light level is far greater than 1200 Lumens. The light mounts easily and is very well built. (I understand lighting because I own a commercial lighting contractor business and we install LED lights in commercial buildings. I know that there are cheap LED lights and then there are LED's that are built correctly to last.) This light will last. This light throws the light and it also has a great beam dispersion for ensuring you don't ride over any trash.

The light is not cheap. But what is your life worth when you are riding in the dark?? It cost $259.

For the record I also have their rechargeable tail light and it is also best in class. I get stopped at least twice per week to be asked "what light is that???"

You can fool around with all the lights shown above or you can just plunk down a little extra and get the best and the brightest.

I love Dinotte.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow is all I can say looking at these light suggestions. I have a 380 lumen MityCross, bought a few years ago when a suggested pricing guide line was a $1 per lumen. I paid half that, but now. Well, Wow. If these lights last. That said, it's more of a "be seen" light, but it does a solid job of lighting the road when I need it.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 16, 2012)

felix5150 said:


> You can get the NiteRider Lumina 650 Wireless / USB Rechargable Headlight for less than $150 on Amazon Amazon.com: NiteRider Lumina 650 Wireless / USB Rechargable Headlight: Sports & Outdoors


Another +1 for the Lumina 650

Did a lot of research and decided on this last week.

Great light


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

felix5150 said:


> You can get the NiteRider Lumina 650 Wireless / USB Rechargable Headlight for less than $150 on Amazon Amazon.com: NiteRider Lumina 650 Wireless / USB Rechargable Headlight: Sports & Outdoors


An $80 Magic Shine is likely brighter and lasts about as long as a Nite Rider (I think I've been through four) before something breaks.

A $40 and change Chinese light off E-bay should be about the same.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> An $80 Magic Shine is likely brighter and lasts about as long as a Nite Rider (I think I've been through four) before something breaks.
> 
> A $40 and change Chinese light off E-bay should be about the same.


The $40 Chinese knock off is a MagicShine in slightly different clothing. The 1000 watt MagicShine model MJ808E is NOT as bright and the Niterider Lumina, my Cygolite Mitycross 480 (lumens) is brighter because I tested mine against a friend of mine who has one.

Go the here: 2012 Bike Lights Shootout – Backyard Beam Pattern Photos | Mountain Bike Review Scrow down to the bottom row of beam shots and look at the Niterider Minewt 600 which has less power then the Niterider Lumina; then go to next page and find the Magicshine MJ808E on the fifth row last beam shot.

If the OP wants a low cost light he would be better served getting this then the MagicShine that has a spotty reliability record; see: 2300 Lumens CREE XM L T6 GXP R5 LED Bicycle Light Headlight Headlamp | eBay That light is probably overrated just like the MagciShine rates all their lights so the E-Bay one is probably closer to 1100 lumens, but at least you're not paying as much.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

I own a couple of Niterider MiNewt 600 USB (they are like the prior generation of the current Lumina 650). These two lights have been great (knock on wood) but I have personally had (5) Niterider lights fail on me over the years. It seems to be mostly related to either the cord or the charging/regulation circuitry.

The list of failed lights:
Niterider Blowtorch HID (won't charge the battery after it sat too long - something about the charger being confused by non-existent charge state)
Niterider Minewt 350 (battery stuck in some repeating pulse cycle whether light plugged in or not - can't be turned off)
Niterider MiNewt Pro 750 (no less than 3 of these have failed... each was a warranty replacement or store exchange. I followed the directions each time. The charger would indicate it's finished but then it would not power the light at all... typically after just one or two uses)

Why on earth do I keep buying Niterider? Mostly because I've been buying them from REI which allows me to return them basically forever if they fail. Still, the threat of having one fail is a fairly big pain in the ass given I use these for personal safety during a long dark commute.

I think most of their issues are related to their proprietary cords/connectors. The next time I buy a light it will be another brand.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I had a Magicshine fail within 2 months of ownership so I sent it back under the 3 month warranty, and then I never got it back nor did I get response from Geoman, so I got screwed on that one. My friends MS broke last month about 6 months after the warranty expired so him and I are unhappy with MS.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

looigi said:


> Here're the best couple of reviews on the web that I've found.
> 
> That said, I just got the new Cygolite Expilion 700 a couple of days ago from Amazon for $119 and free shipping. I took it out for a test ride and compared it to some of my old lights. I used to be happy with my Light&Motion HID light ($350 8 years ago) but the new light is significantly brighter and has a wider beam. And the Expilion is 2/3 the size and less than 1/4 the weight of the old NiMH HID battery. Run time isn't quite as long but if I need more, I'll carry a charged spare battery.
> 
> If you look at the images in the second link above and compare the illumination between the NiteRider 650 and Expilion 700, you'll see that the Expilion better illuminates the sign in the distance along the right side of the sidewalk and also the small building off to the left, though this may simply be a difference between aiming and exposure. Also, the Expilion has a removable battery so you can carry a spare, whereas the NiteRider does not, AFAIK.


I was leaning towards the NiteRider, but that Expilion 700 looks pretty nice. They claim there are 8 different light modes, several which seem mostly useless. If you want to flip between two power levels (e.g. medium and high) do you have to cycle through all 8 modes, or just the 4 power levels?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

ratherBclimbing said:


> ..that Expilion 700 looks pretty nice. They claim there are 8 different light modes, several which seem mostly useless. If you want to flip between two power levels (e.g. medium and high) do you have to cycle through all 8 modes, or just the 4 power levels?


Number of modes is excessive. There are two groups. If you momentarily press the on button when powering up you the first group of 5 to cycle through. If you press and hold the button for several seconds when powering up, you the the second group of 3. 

First group: Medium, High, Boost, Low, Medium with flicker

Second group: Strobe, Really low, SOS

Medium with flicker provides steady light for riding with a periodic flicker for improved conspicuity, so they say.

Really low, AKA walking mode, is too low for just about anything, except perhaps using in your tent at night or something.

SOS is useless. Shouldn't signal distress if not actually in distress, and if you were, nobody would respond anyway.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I own an early Magicshine (and no, I didn't partake in the voluntary battery recall) and it has served me flawlessly for over 4 years. I don't know how long the battery is suppose to last but it isn't holding a charge like it used to. When looking for a replacement battery I found out it was cheaper to buy one of those generic Chinese lights! So I took a chance.

First of all there is a difference between my Magicshine and the generic Chinese one. The cable of the generic Chinese light is definately of lesser quality and the base of the headlamp (the part that rubber O-ring attaches) if made of plastic instead of machined aluminum of my Magicshine. Also, the battery packs are not compatible with each other. My Magicshine never got above 7.95v. The generic Chinese only reached 4.01v but it is a litter bit brighter. Haven't done a run time check on the new one yet.

My new generic Chinese light came with a smooth reflector and the light beam was more of a pin point but the throw was really long! I don't think my new generic Chinese light will last very long but you get what you pay for and I paid $24.99 (free shipping from China!). If it starts to fail it'll be a good light to modify for fun and if I royally screw it up I can always order another one.


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

I have had fantastic luck with my CygoLite Expilion 600 USB. I ride year round and this it the first light I feel comfortable riding on the country roads in the dark. I ride with it on flash in the day and I call in my Moses light as it parts the waters. Cars really see me. During the summer I charge it every 2-3 weeks and in the winter every week as it is on full blast for my evening commute. I had several before this and this is the best. Now they have a 700 lumen model for $99 on fleabay.

I had the first one for a year when is fell victim of the continuous salt spray of living on the handle bar. They replaced it under warranty as the inside was completely corroded. Now I am careful to close the little charge plug every time and there has been no problems for 20 months. The USB charging the Li batteries is the only way to go.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

bmwjoe said:


> I have had fantastic luck with my CygoLite Expilion 600 USB.
> 
> Joe


Luck? E-bay generic lights is luck if they stay working for more then a year, Cygolite is not based on luck but based on solid engineering. I have their cheapest light they ever made from 1992 or 93 called the Metro, it was a 8 D battery 12 watt twin halogen that I converted one of the bulbs from 6 to 10 watts to get a total of 16 watts. I retired this light due to getting far brighter LED technology, but it still works fine. Not sure why I kept the light though. I also have Cygolite ExpiliOn 350 I've had for 4 or 5 years, and a MityCross 480 for about 3 to 4 years, and both of those work just fine after all that time. The Cygolite company doesn't bet on luck.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

bmwjoe said:


> delete, post said it failed the first time so I reposted.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> An $80 Magic Shine is likely brighter and lasts about as long as a Nite Rider (I think I've been through four) before something breaks.
> 
> A $40 and change Chinese light off E-bay should be about the same.


Why do you keep buying something that breaks?

I'd rather spend $200 on something quality than spend $100 four times on something crappy... less headaches, less money, and you get a better product.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I've had the Cyglolite 400 for a year and it's very bright, no problems at all with it and good battery life. A few weeks ago bought a Cyglolite 700 because I wanted a bit wider beam and have to say it's much nicer than the 400 for the amount of light it puts out because of the wider beam. The 400 is now my day time flasher light or if I want, my helmet light with the 700 my bar mount dark riding light. I haven't had any need to use it on high really even riding in pitch black conditions up to 35mph. Around $100 on Amazon, highly recommend it.


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

I have a bunch of lights on my commuter. I have a Gemini Duo on my bars that I run in blink mode, day or night. I have a Xera mounted on my helmet and I have the older Titan with a red tail light lens mounted under my saddle.

The Duo is something like a 1400 lumen, the Xera is 850 and the Titan is 750 - it make a really great taillight.


----------

